# gamo viper express



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

how many of u have the gamo viper express. my cuzin has one and i was planing on buying one but I was wasent shure if it is worth it ,ih was thinking shooting of squirres,rabbit,crows,ect.and if u do have one wat have u made clean kills on .


----------



## squirrelshooter97 (Mar 20, 2007)

just consider it a novelty item like 22 LR shot shells except maybe not as powerful.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

make sure it is legal to shoot birds with rifle, i think altta people use the viper so its pry pretty good


----------

